# My idea’s problem. How can I solve it?



## Art3mis (Jun 19, 2018)

I got so many ideas! And in the last 30 minutes, I got an idea again. But there is one problem. Ok. First at all, I should tell you my idea. So, here it is: What if vampires are real. And they have to life with dhampirs together at a school.
Yah! I know it’s sounding like _Vampire Academy_. (By the way, it’s better than _Twilight_.) How can I change this too-similar-feeling? I mean, it’s ok to write. Before _Vampire Academy_ there was _Twilight_ and the people said, “Urgh! That’s like Twilight.”. But it got success.
By the way, I won’t create cheesy vampire. You know. They are always sexy, they are immortal, etc. Of course, some clichés will be still there. Like drinking blood. However, I’ll use more the original Romanian mythology than Hollywood stuff.
Err … Enough talking. How do I erase this too-similar-feeling.


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 19, 2018)

Art3mis said:


> I got so many ideas! And in the last 30 minutes, I got an idea again. But there is one problem. Ok. First at all, I should tell you my idea. So, here it is: What if vampires are real. And they have to life with dhampirs together at a school.
> Yah! I know it’s sounding like _Vampire Academy_. (By the way, it’s better than _Twilight_.) How can I change this too-similar-feeling? I mean, it’s ok to write. Before _Vampire Academy_ there was _Twilight_ and the people said, “Urgh! That’s like Twilight.”. But it got success.
> By the way, I won’t create cheesy vampire. You know. They are always sexy, they are immortal, etc. Of course, some clichés will be still there. Like drinking blood. However, I’ll use more the original Romanian mythology than Hollywood stuff.
> Err … Enough talking. How do I erase this too-similar-feeling.



Honestly, for me - and I admit I am not really your target readership - I would dig into the folklore. There are so many creatures and tons of literature and so on to draw from, it baffles me that people go back to the same tried and tested vampires, werewolves etc. _Twilight_, like it or not, has taken the bottom out of that market. I always think it would be cool to have some thing concerning harpies, dryads, various forms of woodnymph, satyrs riding unicorns, and hunted by valkyries on manticores.  

But if you want to stick with the V's, then, yes, do some reimagining, and try and come up with something different.


----------



## Art3mis (Jun 19, 2018)

@bdcharles I think, it’s the story, which brings success. Look at _Divergent_. It’s like _Hunger Games_ but had success.


----------



## J T Chris (Jun 19, 2018)

What the heck is a dampir?


----------



## Art3mis (Jun 19, 2018)

@J T Chris Dhampir=half human, half vampire


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 20, 2018)

Art3mis said:


> @bdcharles I think, it’s the story, which brings success. Look at _Divergent_. It’s like _Hunger Games_ but had success.



Not familiar with it, but, yes, of course there will always be a kite-tail of inspired work. I suppose it's when a genre gets fully saturated that things change.


----------



## Mike Mayweather (Jun 20, 2018)

I think Twilight / Vampire Academy was a success because it appealed to a lot of younger adults - love interest - 1st person - danger quota - feelings, feelings and more feelings - teenage school anxiety - put together gave a new twist on the vampire genre, albeit a heightened hormonal one.

To garner that section of the populations interest you would need a different twist, but you could keep with the teenage school part. E.G. i saw a god-awful film called 'Blood' i believe (or something like that) where a vampire went to a school as a trained assassin. I am not suggesting you do this, rather it was a different take on the Vampire school. 

The quirky - successful part - as with any story, i guess. Is originality, which you can still achieve with the teenage school area.

I wish you the best

Rgds


----------



## Art3mis (Jun 20, 2018)

@bdcharles Ok! A little bit it is the genre. But look at the story!


----------



## Underd0g (Jun 20, 2018)

Art3mis said:


> By the way, I won’t create cheesy vampire. You know. They are always sexy, they are immortal, etc. Of course, some clichés will be still there. Like drinking blood. However, I’ll use more the original Romanian mythology than Hollywood stuff.
> Err … Enough talking. How do I erase this too-similar-feeling.



Why not use romance as an aside element? Have it be about a vampire heading a mafia organization with him using his powers as an advantage, trying not to get caught.
Or a lone vampire James Bond. Or a vampire stand up comic.
Just take some random genre that you like and combine them.


----------



## Underd0g (Jun 20, 2018)

AND... when was the last time you heard of a vampire time traveler?... had to Google it... 1998


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 20, 2018)

I dunno about vampires. There are lots of agents and publishers out there with "NO VAMPIRE STORIES" on their submission pages.
If you wrote a vampire book, then it'd have to be something really special.  Make it something funny.


----------



## ironpony (Jun 21, 2018)

What if you made the vampires look hideous for a change, like in the movie Nosferatu?


----------

